# Pine Pellet Litter



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, I wanted to know if ALL pine pellets are kiln dried?
I got a huge bag from tractor supply. It says its for horse stalls but good for all animals.
It is pine but they are tight hard compact pellets. It also says ALL natural, no oils, scents, ect. 
Is this safe to use in my bunnys cage?


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 11, 2011)

Hard to say. It does remove a lot of the negatives for using pine. Pine can cause liver damage, so I would play it safe and not use it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, Ipretty sureall pelleted pine is kiln-dried. It's how it's manufactured. Horse stall bedding will be completely safe for rabbits. (The phenols in untreated pine are just as toxic to horses and other animals as they are to rabbits.)

Rue


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 11, 2011)

ok, that makes me feel much better! thank you


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 11, 2011)

I have used pine pellets for over 4 years now and have not had any issues. I do use a grate over the litter box so they don't have direct contact with it. I have bought stuff that is cat litter, horse stall bedding and wood stove pellets and none have been an issue.
Wood pellets are cheap, effective and safe.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 12, 2011)

I use it with mine and it's really great if you compost. I put my used litter in my flower beds and the pellets break down well. I think it's the best! Also buying the stall bedding from Tractor Supply is A LOT CHEAPER than buying Feline Pine. $9 for 20 pounds of Feline Pine compared to $7 for 40 pounds of stall bedding, it's a no-brainer in my opinion.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought mine from tractor supply


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm pathetic I guess because Tractor Supply is my favorite store!:embarrassed:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2011)

I use horse stall bedding pellets with a grate over it for all my bunnies. I love the stuff!


----------

